# problems copying data to android[solved]

## Adel Ahmed

I have an LG p705, on windows I just set the USB mode to media sync and the device appears as lgxxxx with the contents of the storage and the storage card inside

in Linux i get nothing 

Solution:

emerge libmtp, then emerge mtpfs, then create an entry in the fstab as follows:

mtpfs                  /home/adel/Desktop/android    fuse            user,noauto,allow_other   0 0

the mount point has to be a user accessible directory(a diectory accessible by the current user), I have been unable to mount to root accessible directories

then edit the /etc/fuse.conf and uncomment the user_allow_other

et voila

Thanks,

AdelLast edited by Adel Ahmed on Fri Nov 16, 2012 3:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## b0nafide

You want libmtp 1.1.5 for that.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

well I emerged libmtp, is there something else I'm supposed to do?

I don't think it worked, or maybe there's some step I've missed

----------

## djdunn

useflag mtp might help too

----------

## Adel Ahmed

nope, that didn't do it either

----------

## jasn

The P705 user manual states that to access the device you do need to use the MTP protocol, so you will need to do a couple of things in order to mount it under Linux. Basically, install the library, libmtp, as you've indicated you've done, and then either install a FUSE mtp file system, such as mtpfs, and then mount the device on your system manually, or use an app that can directly access the mtp device, like gmtp. I was able to access my Galaxy Nexus and Nexus 7, using jmtpfs and the live ebuild of libmtp, as I posted here. The only caveat is that I have to manually mount the device after plugging it in. Here's three Gentoo forum threads that discussed connecting mtp devices under Gentoo;

Mount Galaxy Nexus Android Phone via USB [solved]

[Solved] Galaxy S3 and MTP

Mount your Nexus 7 with MTP

Good Luck..

----------

## Adel Ahmed

Excellent

that solved the problem, I created an entry in fstab as you stated

thanks alot

that's one more problem down

----------

